

TestFlight users to test a new iOS app - galcode

Hi, I&#x27;m looking for TestFlight user to help test a new iPhone app I&#x27;m developing to create and keep score and results of tennis matches.
If someone is interested, please contact me.
======
taigeair
Have you heard of beta family? I'm using that for testing for my app. I think
you can find people on there, but I'm just using it to get signup because
TestFlight doesn't even have a method to get emails into it without developer
adding users manually.

~~~
galcode
I didn't know about beta family, I'll give it a try. Thanks!

